# Coilovers



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

What would be the best coilovers to get for my 1992 240sx coupe. Im looking for performance but also comfort.


----------



## calebxmartyr (Apr 9, 2004)

im getting spl coilovers... www.splparts.com


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

Ksilvia8 said:


> b


you noob..



calebxmartyr said:


> im getting spl coilovers... www.splparts.com


yay!! spl has coilovers for s13!!


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Coilovers do not equal comfort.
If you want performance with some comfort go for some high end Koni struts and progressive rate springs.


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

Joel said:


> Coilovers do not equal comfort.


Agreed. Plus, more performance-oriented coilover setups will wear faster on the street. Take my old Civic's GC AD's for instance!


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

Joel said:


> Coilovers do not equal comfort.
> If you want performance with some comfort go for some high end Koni struts and progressive rate springs.


i wasnt really meaning comfort like stock comfort. But i kno some coilovers are less comfortable than others


----------



## SpIcEz (Jun 26, 2002)

Coilovers with shocks that are well valved, meaning reasonable compression damping and very good rebount, can feel very comfortable even at 450lbs spring rates.

I would suggest D2 coilovers. The shocks have very good valving.

They are cheap, come with pillow ball mounts, your choice of spring rates, and they are very well built.

These will be great on a track at full stiff, but comfortable at the middle setting for street driving.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

i say just get some Ground control coil overs with tokico illumina shocks...comfortable on my RX-7, so iguess its da same on a 240...


----------



## s14srpilot (Aug 2, 2004)

Ksilvia8 said:


> What would be the best coilovers to get for my 1992 240sx coupe. Im looking for performance but also comfort.


You probably want something with a lower spring rate if your car is a daily driver. Zeal Superfunctions are the stiffest with 10/8 spring rates, I have Kei Office with 9/8 spring rates. Tein HE's have 8/6 spring rates and Tein Flex has 6/4. I would go with the HE's and set them with no preload and run them at a "2" out of 16 setting. Should be bearable with the necessary stiffness available for track events. At around $1200 the best bang for the buck


----------



## 94PORKCHOP (Mar 24, 2004)

yeah i use to run ground control with illuminas also,and i liked it :thumbup:


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

94PORKCHOP said:


> yeah i use to run ground control with illuminas also,and i liked it :thumbup:


ur the first person to agree with this combo...right on!


----------

